# Views on Gypsy Cobs



## SuperCoblet (30 January 2011)

A bit of a random post but I'd love to hear peoples views on gypsy cobs, also known as gypsy vanners. I have one myself (called Gypsy believe it or not!) he's 13.2 and an extremely good jumper.
What's everyones views on them?


----------



## charliefox (30 January 2011)

My friend has one that is traditional cob, is that the same . I love her she is great fun and full of character.Striking to look at as well.


----------



## Pixiedust91 (30 January 2011)

I love them, Such sweet natured, kind, beautiful horses. My Girl is a fab jumper, but she is very giving in any discipline.  Addicted


----------



## SuperCoblet (30 January 2011)

Yeah they're the ones with thick manes and tails, and feathers. Very fluffy


----------



## TheresaW (30 January 2011)

I love mine!


----------



## MissTyc (30 January 2011)

I have a little herd of gypsy cobs - They range from 13hh to 16hh, all coloured and very hairy, mostly purchases from local gypsy sites or fairs. Mostly dirven other then the ones I have from young. Excellent athletes, all of them. I don't do overweight horses and I like to think I have a fit herd. We do dressage and jumping and fun rides and lots and lots of hacking


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 January 2011)

A gypsy cob is a joy to behold!


----------



## christi (30 January 2011)

I love mine , fab nature,  fab personality , and very clever !


----------



## Pixiedust91 (30 January 2011)

Fixed my Sig so you can see my girlie, more pics in the photo forums..


----------



## charliefox (30 January 2011)

Just like to say christi and pixiedust your horses are stunning.


----------



## jhoward (30 January 2011)

im liking mine, he certinally doesnt fill the normal "cob" description. having a very nervy side on the ground. he was bloody rude on the ground when i got him but we have worked through this now and it is good as gold. 
he also has a pretty massive jump on him











ps.. LOL poor shils is going to have a heart attack.. shes not getting any younger you know!


----------



## Chellebean (30 January 2011)

Ooh these are gorgeous guys! I have looking for something like this as a loan


----------



## skint1 (30 January 2011)

Fans of the gypsy cob would love my horse's yard, a big herd of them live up on the hills just behind us and you can see them easily from the horse's fields. Today I was poo picking and they were really lively running about and neighing to each other, they are great to watch if you have the time. In the spring they have their foals and last year we saw one being born right there on the hillside. 

I love gypsy cobs but I can't actually afford one,my daughter is not such a fan but I think she'll grow into them,  so hence we have a TB


----------



## TheresaW (30 January 2011)

Dolly!  Her mane is now growing back after being rubbed to within an inch of its life.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (30 January 2011)

Pros: they can be the most sweet, gentle of horses and can be ideal for a novice, plus be well up to weight. You can hunt all day on them and they'll stay well right to the end and beyond. They're good doers and will live on air, so mega cheap to keep.

Cons: if not handled right they can be right bvggers both in hand and under saddle, and can be very rude if this isn't dealt with. They may look like plods but are frequently not!!! And they're VERY big to start an argument with!


----------



## Cedars (30 January 2011)

I LOVE THEM! 

I think they're fab.

This is my Puzzlepops:



















She is actually tbx...!!! But clearly daddy was a full on gypsy cob. 

She's only 20months so I can't comment on jumping etc, but she has got a fantastic trot. But that might come from mummy.!


----------



## TheresaW (30 January 2011)

Puzzle has a very kind eye!  I like her.


----------



## Shysmum (30 January 2011)

My favourite subject tbh 

My boy's kind, gentle and very intelligent. I just borrowed a book from a true romany friend called "Gypsy Cobs" and need to buy that book (£85 hb ), it describes Shy to the ground. Confirmation and temperment. 

 He's only 4, so we have so much to do. His mane's three feet long in places, feather everywhere, a tail like no other, but it's the personality that wins hands down. He can be quite sharp when we ride out, especially if a lady walks towards us holding a bottle of milk, or a calf moos at him over the hedge (I came off at that one !), but he's a baby. We hope to start lessons soon 

I just wish that so many weren't being bred up here and sold for peanuts at the market. Or trotted out in carts at two years old in front of my house  during Appleby week. I have learnt a lot from my friend about it all tho.*sigh*.

sm x


----------



## MM&PP (30 January 2011)

DanniHignett said:



			Gypsy cobs, also known as gypsy vanners.
		
Click to expand...

Is this correct? I was always of the thought that gypsy cobs were a different... stamp of horse to a true vanner?

Not picking, just genuinely interested


----------



## Cedars (30 January 2011)

I had always thought under the "gyspy cob" heading came, true gyspy vanners, true gypsy traditionals, and then a whole group of "big hairy coloured things".!!


----------



## Kub (30 January 2011)

Love them! As others have said, very genuine and intelligent, quick to learn but need to be well handled and kept in line. They are too big to have the upper hand. My coblet was a complete b*stard when I first got him, but now he comes to call, does whatever I ask and has brilliant manners. I just hope he'll love his ridden work, we'll fine out in April.... 







Harry last summer, his mane now surpasses his neck and forlock almost to the end of his nose hehe!


----------



## Cedars (30 January 2011)

Nooooooo! ShysMum and Kub are posting their photos again.........my obsession with your horses returns......!


----------



## Kub (30 January 2011)

Hehe sorry, any excuse... If you're ever in Somerset, you're welcome to come say hi 

Puzzle is very cute! I'm loving all of them, hairies are just sooooo gorgeous! The work it takes to get them clean is crazy but it's so worth it, they just look stunning


----------



## C&C (30 January 2011)

I think they look absolutely lovely when all groomed up, a friend has one at my yard. For me personally i couldnt be doing with all that hair though, i prefer trimmed, pulled and plaited


----------



## Maesfen (30 January 2011)

Sorry, not my cup of tea at all although I admire the hard work in their preparation for showing but I always want to pull and trim them as they look so unkempt.


----------



## SuperCoblet (31 January 2011)

jhoward said:



			im liking mine, he certinally doesnt fill the normal "cob" description. having a very nervy side on the ground. he was bloody rude on the ground when i got him but we have worked through this now and it is good as gold. 
he also has a pretty massive jump on him











ps.. LOL poor shils is going to have a heart attack.. shes not getting any younger you know! 

Click to expand...

Yep sounds just like mine! Extremely bulshy an rude. He used to napp really bad and rear up alot if he didn't get hid own way. He still does sometimes now but not as much. He has a HUGE jump on him. He's cleared 4'6" and he's 13.2!


----------



## SuperCoblet (31 January 2011)

MM&PP said:



			Is this correct? I was always of the thought that gypsy cobs were a different... stamp of horse to a true vanner?

Not picking, just genuinely interested 

Click to expand...


Nope i think vanner is just the American name for it


----------



## lurcher98 (31 January 2011)

it may be wrong but an american friend of mine said gypsy cobs were up to 14.3 and anything over that was a gypsy vanner


----------



## MosMum (31 January 2011)

Cracker (lives at my yard, 4 yr old gelding) is fantastic, for a youngster I've never met such a quiet, easy-going, polite, honest boy and he's a pleasure to be around!

Sophi (2 yrs old, lives at yard but going back to owner this week) is a blinking nightmare and has biased me against mares for life! Given any chance (not being first to be fed, being told to 'walk on' back into field when she'd rather be in the paddock, etc) will without a second thought turn her butt on you for a double-barrel kick, and is not afraid to bite!


----------



## Splish & Masons mum (31 January 2011)

I have a 14.2 gypsy cob, he's certainly not a "plod a cob" and he's got a cracking jump on him - when he chooses to use it! 
He's cleared the 5 bar metal gate, and regularly in the summer jumps out of his tall poled electric fenced paddock - sometimes cleanly, sometimes it comes with him!





[/IMG]


----------



## chickeninabun (31 January 2011)

I love them too!!
I have my own, but she's not a coloured, so maybe not a "true" gypsy cob, but I think she's a pretty good stamp...

With hair...











Without (quite as much, she still has her mane, although you can't see it here) hair...


----------



## Jingleballs (31 January 2011)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Pros: they can be the most sweet, gentle of horses and can be ideal for a novice, plus be well up to weight. You can hunt all day on them and they'll stay well right to the end and beyond. They're good doers and will live on air, so mega cheap to keep.

Cons: if not handled right they can be right bvggers both in hand and under saddle, and can be very rude if this isn't dealt with. They may look like plods but are frequently not!!! And they're VERY big to start an argument with!
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this. I have a gypsy cob who is, in my eyes, an absolute gem - turns his hooves to everything and is such a gentle wee soul (most of the time)!  He can however also be bargy, push, rude etc but never with me or with those who he know's won't let him away with it - he las literally walked over the top of a few novice handles and has damaged a couple of stables doors by attempting to barge through them.


----------



## nikkiportia (31 January 2011)

I do love a Gypsy cob, great to look at when they're all tarted up. Not quite so attractive in the winter 
IME, they can be either either very polite and sweet, or VERY bargy and rude, depending on the owner, lol!
I have had one on loan in the past, but they don't suit me personally. I prefer something with longer legs and stride 
Great for hobby owners for hacking and as allrounders, and look fab in the show ring too!!
They don't seem to be prone to many ailments, tough little beggers, but they are a nightmare to maintain with all that hair


----------



## dibbin (31 January 2011)

Not a huge fan, they're beautiful to look at but my friend has one who is borderline sociopathic  she's kind of put me off lol.


----------



## [59668] (31 January 2011)

I have one and would never have anything else now!

He's really not a plod if you know how to ride, but I can also put 3 year old children on him bareback, or let people who have only ridden a few times ride him and he will look after them.

Here he is:


----------



## Smile_and_Wave (31 January 2011)

like all horses they have thier place i wouldnt have one myself as i dont generally like the feathery coloured types but they have thier uses they are just far too many of them


----------



## skewby (31 January 2011)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Pros: they can be the most sweet, gentle of horses and can be ideal for a novice, plus be well up to weight. You can hunt all day on them and they'll stay well right to the end and beyond. They're good doers and will live on air, so mega cheap to keep.

Cons: if not handled right they can be right bvggers both in hand and under saddle, and can be very rude if this isn't dealt with. They may look like plods but are frequently not!!! And they're VERY big to start an argument with!
		
Click to expand...

Hehe yeah well put!  And agree with the last sentence - and they know it too


----------



## jendie (31 January 2011)

I love mine. She is an ex riding school horse, ex because she was expelled. She became very intolerant of novices and likes to be ridden with the correct aides. If you do this she is super and will do everything you ask. She has a heart of gold and is a very genuine horse. I'll never part with her but things were a tad bumpy at the beginning.


----------



## Feathered (31 January 2011)

nikkiportia said:



			I do love a Gypsy cob, great to look at when they're all tarted up. Not quite so attractive in the winter 

Click to expand...

Thats one reason I like them! The total contrast, how they can go from looking like a scruffy mud monster then with a bit of shampoo and a lot of elbow grease they look a million dollars!  can't wait to scrub my swamp pony up in the spring. To me, a bay TB looks pretty much the same all the time. 

Loving everyones pics, they are all gorgeous


----------



## Brandy (31 January 2011)

I love to see them, but don't think I could be doing with all that white and feathers and hair to keep looking nice.

I had one once, bought a colopured cob, from a gypsy, then clipped him out and hogged etc!!! (i know I know don;t shoot me) it did improve his look 100% though, looked like a smart litle show cob and sooooo easy to maintain!


----------



## starbar (31 January 2011)

Here's my 2!  I liked them so much I got a baby one to play with!






[/IMG]

and Desmond....who is actually Blue and White but greys out in winter 







sorry if the pictures are massive....I can't resize them!


----------



## Feathered (31 January 2011)

starbar said:



			Here's my 2!

and Desmond....who is actually Blue and White but greys out in winter 

Click to expand...


Aaaaawww! Desmond is so chunky, I want to cuddle him!


----------



## Twinkle Twinkle (31 January 2011)

My girl is a welsh x traditional and l love her to bits.


----------



## diet2ride (31 January 2011)

oh my look at all those daz white bits, are you sure you havent photoshop'd them lol... 

seriously some gorgeous horses on this thread... i was never a fan until i got Nas (main reason was weight carrying ability) he has completly changed my mind. he has his faults and it sound like he isnt much different to some mentioned on here, he gives the girls on the yard the run around. but if you tell him off effectivly he is as good as gold.... they wanted to lead him in in a chifney... i went mental saying he,s a cob for god sake you cant get more geniune than him (i,m happy for them to tell him off).  

He is soo gentle with my lil boy (4yrs and has no sense when it comes to animals, just like his dad). love my boys

i now feel guilty seeing all those feathers and long manes, i,ve just pulled his and clipped his legs... 

http://www.youtube.com/user/onlineinquirer#p/a/u/2/E4qLcBEEd1k


www.diet2ride.com


----------



## blitznbobs (31 January 2011)

Gorgeous and trainable... well my fella is


----------



## Spudlet (31 January 2011)

I like them very much, but you do need to be firm but fair as with any horse. Also, they suffer dreadfully from being overweight - I'm afraid that many people seem to have lost sight of what a fit cob should look like because there are so many fat ones about Even on this forum, I'm sad to say. They should be tough little horses with no need of pampering in terms of feed, thick rugs etc - this breed was designed to live by the roadside and pull the family bow-top, and do it on fairly little extra feed etc. 

I would happily have one


----------



## sprite1978 (31 January 2011)

I went to a hunter trial a couple of years ago. Everyone was there with very polished, shiny sport horses and hunters. Everyone of these i saw had refusals or ducked out etc. Then a young girl appeared with a very muddy, scruffy little gypsy cob - lots of tangled feather and a mane down to its chest. This horse flew around without batting an eyelid, and cleared every jump. - made me smile.


----------



## Tinkerbee (31 January 2011)

Can't stand the "concept".

If it wasn't bought off a gypsy at some point IMO it's not a gyspy cob... No doubt someone will cope out with the breed standard but it seems that anything coloured with a bit of feather is a "Gypsy Vanner". 

There are some lovely "ones" about though.

Also, I tend to find they are owned by a certain type of lady...less said about that the better!


----------



## diet2ride (31 January 2011)

I,m sure I read somewhere, that cobs have different name  for their heights and weights. Will see if I can dig it out. 



www.diet2ride.com


----------



## [59668] (31 January 2011)

Tinkerbee said:



			Can't stand the "concept".

If it wasn't bought off a gypsy at some point IMO it's not a gyspy cob... No doubt someone will cope out with the breed standard but it seems that anything coloured with a bit of feather is a "Gypsy Vanner". 

There are some lovely "ones" about though.

Also, I tend to find they are owned by a certain type of lady...less said about that the better!  

Click to expand...

Well that's ok then, cos mine actually came from travellers over in Ireland!

Ooh do tell, what type of lady!  I want to know if I'm typical!


----------



## Tinkerbee (31 January 2011)

[59668] said:



			Well that's ok then, cos mine actually came from travellers over in Ireland!

Ooh do tell, what type of lady!  I want to know if I'm typical!
		
Click to expand...

I'll let you off then 

Ooh no. I'd get hounded.


----------



## ElliePinza (31 January 2011)

I think they can be very special, like any breed you just have to find them!

This is Smartie - Gypsy Cob with a clip and schooling XD




























Oh and christi, stunning beastie!


----------



## jhoward (31 January 2011)

Spudlet said:



			I like them very much, but you do need to be firm but fair as with any horse. Also, they suffer dreadfully from being overweight - I'm afraid that many people seem to have lost sight of what a fit cob should look like because there are so many fat ones about Even on this forum, I'm sad to say. They should be tough little horses with no need of pampering in terms of feed, thick rugs etc - this breed was designed to live by the roadside and pull the family bow-top, and do it on fairly little extra feed etc. 

I would happily have one

Click to expand...

im so paranoid about my lad, not having had a native for around 14 years.. poor beast is in a light weight weight, with no neck on winters pickings of grass and gets a hand full of chaff if i have had him in to ride.. I refuse to have a fattie..


----------



## Sparkles (31 January 2011)

That's our young hairy. On a yardful of hunters  Gets the most attention out of them all! Can do anything with him. Hack him, school him, jump him [within reason...he is hench!], ride and lead, do rounds on him checking the youngstock, leading youngstock from etc. Sure he'd happily drive and be able to pull quite a load too! Can put anybody on him, anytime, anywhere. Not kick along, not too gassy...just the complete 'Mr.Dependable'. Can send 11 year olds off on their own out hacking on him. Absolutely anything. You sit there and whatever ride you have on him, you always have no worries and just enjoy it! What more could you want from him


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (31 January 2011)

DanniHignett said:



			A bit of a random post but I'd love to hear peoples views on gypsy cobs, also known as gypsy vanners. I have one myself (called Gypsy believe it or not!) he's 13.2 and an extremely good jumper.
What's everyones views on them? 

Click to expand...

I love them, gypsy horses are my favourite breed, my mare is a gypsy horse, purchased from an irish gypsy back in 1992, she has been a super star mostly, she has done very little wrong in our coming up to 19years together. She is a real genuine mare and I would get another gypsy horse in an instant


----------



## bex1984 (31 January 2011)

Tinkerbee said:



			Also, I tend to find they are owned by a certain type of lady...less said about that the better!  

Click to expand...

*sniggers* I know exactly the sort you mean!! I REALLY hope I am not one of them though!

Murphy is cob x Fell pony, and is a superstar, but can also be a pillock  He is a show off, can be pushy if he thinks he can get away with it, but would never push someone (ridden or on the ground) who couldn't handle it, he is the most stubborn beast in the world, and is the bid solid rock I can hide behind, snuggle up to and cry in his mane. He's the best. He jumps, can pull some half decent flatwork out of the hat if he gets the urge, and takes over if my nerves get the best of me.

I agree that an awful lot of them have a weight problem, they should be worked hard, muscled up, and fed correctly.  

Some Murphy pics:


----------



## Janette (31 January 2011)

My girl was bred by travellers, so according to some posters here, she's a gypsy cob.
But she isn't.
She's a coloured native, being a cob X Dales....







I understood that a 'Gypsy Cob' had to have featehr AND spats (feather on the front of the leg), and a certain measurement of bone.
It's also the conformation - the short coupled, apple bummed pony with a powerful arched neck.

Star has some of these attributes, but I don't consider her to be a true 'Gypsy Cob'.  She doesn't have enough feather, bone, her feet are too small and her back is too long.  But she WAS bred by travellers.....


----------



## angelish (31 January 2011)

i so thorougly enjoyed all your pics i thought it rude not to reply 

i don't have one but i think they are gorgeous and i especialy like the baby one ,how cute is that aaaww 
i also apreciate how much work goe's into getting them clean as have helped a friend and also groomed for someone with heavy horses (shires) with white hairy legs 

good on you all for being proud of all your hairys and so you should be there lush


----------



## christi (31 January 2011)

ElliePinza said:



			I think they can be very special, like any breed you just have to find them!

This is Smartie - Gypsy Cob with a clip and schooling XD




























Oh and christi, stunning beastie!
		
Click to expand...

   Aww thanks  Ellie !   i just adore my gypsy girl ! 
   i have to say i love Smarties wall eye ! has he 1 or 2 ?


----------



## Kallibear (1 February 2011)

Love them, just wish they were easier to find in a slightly taller size (15hh cob's are like hens teeth!)

Nice ones are amazing, rude ones are a pain in them bum. They should be forwards and athletic, willing and gentle, and safe and sensible.




			Also, I tend to find they are owned by a certain type of lady...less said about that the better!
		
Click to expand...

*Double snigger* And they generally own the rude ones 

Echo what some else said about fat cobs: they are a little TOO good-doing, as demostrated by a couple of horses pictured on this thread I think it really ruins their looks: theres nothing nicer than a really fit, lean, muscled cob. Elliepinza's mare is perfect 

Makes me laught when people say they're usually bright: my boy is possibly the thickest pony I've ever met. Gentle, affectionate and willing, but god is he fink. 


























He spends most of his time filthy  but he does sparkly white too:


----------



## fitzaud2 (1 February 2011)

starbar said:



			Here's my 2!  I liked them so much I got a baby one to play with!






[/IMG]

and Desmond....who is actually Blue and White but greys out in winter 







sorry if the pictures are massive....I can't resize them!
		
Click to expand...

They are fab!! I love em!! My father in law has 30 odd of them for sale at the moment, he's retiring. they look just like yours but are all either black and white or red and white!!


----------



## fitzaud2 (1 February 2011)

and heres some pics of my boy. he was 16 mths in the pics, he's 2 now!!!










He's actually 9 mths in the next 3 pics


----------



## hackneylass2 (1 February 2011)

Some lovely looking horses in this thread.

Must say though that the Gypsy Cob, Vanner etc are a type rather than a breed.

Years ago,  'coloured cob types' were considered inferior...just ask many on here who were entering best turned out and even handy hunter classes at their local shows.

From where I grew up, Gypsy Cobs and Vanners were mostly seen pulling rag and bone rulleys, and valued accordingly. They were seen as mongrels, bred to be suited for their work and for the Romany's love of flashy markings and feather.

I owned a lightweight, 15.3  piebald  'Gypsy Cob' bought from auction, breeding was known as half Hackney, with Welsh Section D and 'other'.  She was a cracker who was sharp, highly intelligent and kind and who could turn her hand to anything...apart from dressage which she found such a bore  Because of her mixed breeding she had 'hybrid vigour' and lived till well into her 30's.

A true, and I mean true travelling Romany whom I knew very well told me that they classed 'Vanners' as any horse suitable for drawing their vardos, that being a slightly more slightly built animal than the heavy cobs.

At that time (late 70's to early 80's) 'Gypsy Cobs' of very nice conformation went for peanuts, mostly to other Romanies, Travellers or Rag and Bone men.  A nicely marked horse generally cost more over a well put together animal. A bit like todays youth and their hot hatchbacks!

Somewhere along the way, someone hit upon a romantic back story for marketing these animals at exorbitant prices,(the perceived mystique of the Romany Gypsy etc)  and where I will always like a coloured cob type, with its largely sensible attitude and of course the attractiveness of mane and feather, never forget that these horses are a mix of whatever sire was suitable and available for the mare at that time, with no records of breeding other than word of mouth of what horse was what (which in the real Romany community was largely recognised anyway)

Americans seem to be willing to pay silly silly money for these horses!  but to be fair, as a type, breeding has come a long way since the early 70's.

I'd have a 'Gypsy Cob' over a Warmblood any day, but my gawd, horses of the Gypsy Cob type could be had for next to nothing in my day and today much of what I see is overpriced in the extreme.


----------



## Shysmum (1 February 2011)

about to fall asleep...
	
	
		
		
	


	





ooops, asleep.. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





playing snowballs..
	
	
		
		
	


	






I really need to get my camera out now the sun's shining, as he's grown so much since these were taken !

All the ponies on this thread are stunning. I would type out what this Gypsy Cob book says about the breed history, but it's a bit long - in a nutshell  - it is a breed that goes back centuries, and was started using a lot of fell/dales lines. Gypsies can be coloured, or a solid colour, makes no odds, and the feather varies on all of them (not just front or back hair on legs). The only difference is that the more hair a pony has, the more valuable it is seen to be. They can be from 13 hh to about 15. 2 hh, short backs for their size, small ears, and lots of bone. They were bred to pull carts, obviously, hence the very powerful hinds. 

Gypsy vanner is simply the american name for the same pony. Gypsy cobs do not have to be bred by travellers at all - many studs breed them exclusively, esp in the states, but in the uk they more usually come down from gypsy stock.

So where's Shilasdair in all this, eh ??    sm x


----------



## cobgirlie (1 February 2011)

Whats the difference between and Irish Cob and a 'Gypsy' Cob?


----------



## Shysmum (1 February 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gypsy_Vanner_horse


http://www.theirishhorse.com/IrishCobhorsebreed.html


Interesting - another name for the same model, but bred in Ireland ?


----------



## cobgirlie (1 February 2011)

shysmum said:



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gypsy_Vanner_horse


http://www.theirishhorse.com/IrishCobhorsebreed.html


Interesting - another name for the same model, but bred in Ireland ? 




Click to expand...


Thanks interesting. Proud to say my LC is a Irish Cob (as I was told when I bought him) he was born in Ireland and I bought him over here when he was 3. When people ask I tell them he's an Irish Cob but am abit ignorant to whatever that means, the guy I bought him from said it basically means it's usually a Shire or Clyde crossed with a Section D..but that's all he could tell me. 

He definately fits the discription, he's 15hh just abouts and so much fun!! He's certainly not the fastest horse ever but he's full of heart and absolutely loves working!! Jumps like a stag and is up to try anything!! I adore the little nutter and wouldn't change him for the world.   I often look at 'proper' horses (as I call them) and of course they look elegant and striking..but I can't imagine them making me laugh the way he does!! Personality counts for alot in my books.


----------



## Sparkles (1 February 2011)

^ sounds like Hairy! Never met another horse who thrives on work as much as he does. He's always there just ready for the next 'mission'. 

When we hacked to the shops when the car packed up one weekend and he realised he had an actual 'mission', not just a ride out,....now THAT was hilarious. [including having a one handed gallop race between us coming back, with bags in the other hand carrying chickens, milk, stock, etc in tow!]  Most self important cob I'd ever met!


----------



## NW1 (1 February 2011)

Gypsy cob and vanner are 2 different things....

Gypsy cob is the big hairy thing (still lovely tho) & Vanners are less hairy and a have longer legs (&IMO trim up to better show cobs)

http://www.colouredcontacts.co.uk/varioustypesofcolouredhorsesandponies.php


----------



## CobSunshine (1 February 2011)

What would be a fair price for a gypsy vaneer for a novice hack? Good natured no vices. 

Adore the bone and feathers along with the markings. True workhorse


----------



## cobgirlie (1 February 2011)

Binky01 said:



			^ sounds like Hairy! Never met another horse who thrives on work as much as he does. He's always there just ready for the next 'mission'. 

When we hacked to the shops when the car packed up one weekend and he realised he had an actual 'mission', not just a ride out,....now THAT was hilarious. [including having a one handed gallop race between us coming back, with bags in the other hand carrying chickens, milk, stock, etc in tow!]  Most self important cob I'd ever met!
		
Click to expand...


Lol!! I've got new friends who are into battle reinactments (sp) and they keep asking me to go with them with LC. They use TB's usually but after having a go on him at the weekend they are desperate to take him 'into battle'!!!! I'm very tempted and seeing the behaviour of their horses I'm sure it would do LC good...but the first time a canon goes off, I dread to think where we'll end up!!!! Woooo cob goes BOUNCE!!!!


----------



## PookiELJ (1 February 2011)

Very untrue, Gypsy Vanners were bred for their huge amounts of hair, they're only considered TRUE gypsys if they have massive amounts of hair, lots of feather coming from the knee, the tail shows age and shouldn't be trimmed.. and a double mane... they have small chests and short backs and they are bred to look magical they are bred from fresians, shires and ID's ... gypsy cobs is the english name for gypsy vanner which came from America. (To NW1)


----------



## Rosehip (1 February 2011)

I adore coloured cobs, I had a a beautiful gypsy cob mare bought from auction from travellers, unfortunately I lost her 7 years ago (aged 9) to cancer. 
I would have another in a flash! She was the most versatile amazing horse ever, one that can never be replaced. 
This is Daizy with George her son:


----------



## RunToEarth (1 February 2011)

Tinkerbee said:



			Can't stand the "concept".

If it wasn't bought off a gypsy at some point IMO it's not a gyspy cob... No doubt someone will cope out with the breed standard but it seems that anything coloured with a bit of feather is a "Gypsy Vanner". 

There are some lovely "ones" about though.

Also, I tend to find they are owned by a certain type of lady...less said about that the better!  

Click to expand...

I completely agree. 
I'm really fussy about coloured horses anyway, generally I don't tend to like them (I can say that, I've got one  )
I have to say I hate seeing fat cobs anyway, I'm not a fan of those with roman noses, and all that fluff!! Yeah, it looks lovely when it is all clean and tidy, but 90% of the time it isn't, and I just want to clip it off  I'm not a fan of hairy ponies, but for everyone who manages to turn their natives/cobbies out with lovely clean mane and feathers to every outing deserves a medal in my opinion!


----------



## christi (1 February 2011)

Another couples of pic of my gypsy cob , taken same day as the other pics i posted


----------



## Theresa_F (1 February 2011)

I adore them.  The breed came from using Shire, Clydesdale, Fell and Dales.  If you want to know more, then go onto the tgca.co.uk website.  

They do vary in height from 12 hands to 16 hands, though most are 13.2 - 14.2 as a rule.  They should have hair from knee/hock to the floor all round the leg.   Short coupled with a broad chest and strong loins, any colour is acceptable.

I have one of the taller and lighter built, Stinky is just under 15.1 with 9.5" of bone, but some of the really sturdy stallions can have 13 - 14".

They are gentle natured, sensible, great fun but they need to be kept disciplined - they are fearless, intelligent and given an inch will take a mile.  That said, Stinky is great with kids and really looks after novice riders but will take them over to a patch of grass he fancies if he thinks they will let him.

The TGCA is running classes all over the country for the TOYS finals at Keysoe in September, so if you fancy a go at showing, please come along.

Stinky loves SJ and doing workers and is a master jack of all trades.







This is us competing at the TGCA finals last year - I had asked for a final big flash jump - and got a bit more than I was expecting - hence the expression on my face


----------



## SuperCoblet (1 February 2011)

I know a man who breeds these and breaks them in. Very safe, he would never sell one that's not. I think they range from 13.2 to 16hh (I think!) in Shropshire area  my friends have 3 off him, ages 4,5 and 6 and they are over the moon with them all!


----------



## Kub (1 February 2011)

Theresa_F - mentioning tgca, do they have any qualifiers in the South West area this year?


----------



## WildRider (1 February 2011)

I have one myself, wasn't too sure about them as a riding horse till I got mine, but she's a fab girl and such a beauty with her long flowing mane, tail and feathers.

Also, the photos that are on this thread - beautiful horses!!


----------



## Shysmum (1 February 2011)

Forgot to mention, they are absolutely superb Riding for the Disabled ponies. One minute they can go out on a lively hack with the helpers, the next minute they are the gentlest, kindest animals with their disabled riders. They really enjoy the games we play with the riders too. Worth their weight in gold  

Only downside in the amount of pig oil and sulphur you get thru 

sm x


----------



## Sparkles (1 February 2011)

Shy - We don't use PO or sulphur on Hairy anymore...tried it once and never again lol! Too gross and too much hassle.


----------



## Shysmum (1 February 2011)

Hmm, I know what you mean. I've left Shy in tonight ready to tackle the pig oil - ing in the morning   I have to wear my oiling clothes.

I use it in combination with sudacreme above his heels, and (touch a large piece of wood) we've no mud problems yet...... also use it on the RDA ponies, and they all do well with it. 

How DO you keep Hairy's legs so gorgeous ?


----------



## Sparkles (1 February 2011)

Used absolutely nothing on him since last year to be perfectly honest! He's been out 24/7 the majority of the time too...other than just washing them out when they got reaaaally bad with shampoo and a quick spritz of detangler, we just left him be lol. Went obsessed with keeping on top of them last year, but he really doesn't need all of it lol. Still got just as much hair, if not more atm!
*touch wood* He doesn't suffer from any problems with the mud, itching, scurf/scabs, etc.


----------



## SuperCoblet (1 February 2011)

Loving the pictures!
ive finally draged myself onto the pc and off my ipod so i can show you my hairy!
Well, this is Gypsy, 10yo 13.2hh (ish!) coblet 






Pink Breast cancer research funride





On the beach...





His first show 

More to come if you want  (theyre on my profile too)


----------



## Shysmum (1 February 2011)

Binky - you are sooooo lucky !!  The main advantage of the pig oil I spose is that we're on clay soil, so it helps brush it out. 

Danni - love the breast cancer research outfit


----------



## Theresa_F (1 February 2011)

Yes we have some in the South West area - Sunnybank EC in Wales and also Bristol & Bath Borders Showing Show.  I am now the Show/Event Secretary for the TGCA and am currently getting as many shows as possible round the country to run classes for us and any local info on shows would be appreciated so I can make contact with the people running them.


----------



## christi (1 February 2011)

Ive never used pig oil and sulphur or any other lotion and potions on my cob in all the years ive owned her , only thing i use is  canter mane and tail spray on mane tail and feathers .


----------



## SuperCoblet (1 February 2011)

shysmum said:



			Danni - love the breast cancer research outfit 

Click to expand...

Hehe thanks  It was great fun, some of the other horses there were fab! My friend and her hairy cob were ALL pink (yes they even spray painted the horse and his feathers! ) they looked fab, i remember one grey pony was clipped everywhere exept his hind where he had the batman symbol in hair and they painted it pink! ooh good times


----------



## steadyeddy (1 February 2011)

Very hard work to keep clean!! Especially when you have orange mud like us!! Think they have great charcters & make wonderful all rounders.


----------



## Kub (1 February 2011)

Theresa_F said:



			Yes we have some in the South West area - Sunnybank EC in Wales and also Bristol & Bath Borders Showing Show.  I am now the Show/Event Secretary for the TGCA and am currently getting as many shows as possible round the country to run classes for us and any local info on shows would be appreciated so I can make contact with the people running them.
		
Click to expand...

Ah probably a bit far for me when lacking transport  Need to find me a kind person to give me nice discovery at a nice price orrrrr win the lottery


----------



## christi (2 February 2011)

here its here Shysmum ! lol


----------



## Shysmum (2 February 2011)

THANKYOU !!! 

I thought there might be one too many pics on here


----------



## cobgirlie (2 February 2011)

steadyeddy said:



			Very hard work to keep clean!! Especially when you have orange mud like us!! Think they have great charcters & make wonderful all rounders.
		
Click to expand...

Not if you get one in brown.   1 white leg and the rest is nice and easy to keep clean.


----------



## Theresa_F (2 February 2011)

I think I might have to hate you

Think of me when I am turning Stinky into Quite by Chance - at least he has a black tail, forelock and three quarters of his mane is black and 50 - 50 bay and white.  That said it can still take two hours cleaning and scrubbing at the start of the season, and I bag the mane and tail so it is easy to comb out.  Then at least 40 minutes before the class polishing and combing out the hair - I must be mad.

I can have the pony Ella shows bathed, plaited and ready in under an hour - black with four white socks - so easy and quick.  There are times when I long for a black show cob.


----------



## SuperCoblet (2 February 2011)

cobgirlie said:



			Not if you get one in brown.   1 white leg and the rest is nice and easy to keep clean.
		
Click to expand...


Lucky  gypsys mostly White, only black bits are his tail, bit of mane and some random splodges


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 February 2011)

My creature: brought over from Ireland 6 weeks before I bought him-think he's definitely Irish and a cob!


----------



## Alexa&Tess (2 February 2011)

This is my girl; I've had her hairy and hogged.


----------



## SuperCoblet (2 February 2011)

Alexamason said:



			This is my girl; I've had her hairy and hogged.
		
Click to expand...

Beautiful! Definatly prefer her hairy though! Stunning coblet


----------



## tonkers77 (2 February 2011)

I love mine to bits - trying to put pic up but as a newbie im struggling - how do i add images to text?? sorry im novice . .


----------



## The_snoopster (2 February 2011)

This is my coloured cob this winter with her filly (Daisy), she is 22 this year and cannot wait to start weaning this spring so we can get out and about again. She came from ireland at the age of 12, she will have a go at anything I ask of her.


----------



## dilbert (2 February 2011)

This is my boy, Frankie. He's a whizzy little monkey and great fun. Lives out un-rugged 24/7 and is still muzzled!


----------



## Alexa&Tess (2 February 2011)

DanniHignett said:



			Beautiful! Definatly prefer her hairy though! Stunning coblet 

Click to expand...

Thank you, I'm 8 months in to re-growing it. Her feathers look pretty good but her mane is a bit wild.


----------



## jumbyjack (2 February 2011)

Some really stunning horses on here, I do like the hairy cob but they are seriously hard work to keep them clean and tidy. 

I do continually wonder who deceided to call them a vanner, a vanner was a carriage horse, not top quality but more of a smart workmanlike tradesman's horse. The term vanna is even worse, where on earth did that ome from?


----------



## cblover (2 February 2011)

I love them so much I have two!  One is a pure bred gypsy cob and the other is a clydesdale x gypsy cob.  Both coloured obviously and a huge amount of work to keep clean and comfortable with regard to feather mites etc! ..... But I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## jodie3 (2 February 2011)

Lovely pics on here, although I don't think I could cope with too much white and like my cobs clipped and hogged!

While we are talking cobs can you tell me what a Blagdon cob is?

I agree with a previous poster about remembering when coloureds were not popular at all and were looked down on as being common  horses of very little value and more suited to pulling  a rag and bone cart than being ridden.  40 plus years ago my favourite horse at the riding school was a coloured cob but very few people liked him then.  Nowadays he would probably be the favourite horse on the yard!


----------



## Frankieblue (3 February 2011)

I have to say I love them  I also agree with pretty much everything everyone has said about them, mine is gentle, kind, bright and safe as houses but on the other hand he can be strong, bolshy, sharp and as daft as a brush. What I love most is his attitude, he is no where close to fit right now and always carries too much weight but he doesn't know when to quit, he will keep up with any Hunter/Eventer we hack out with and will keep going all day long (and nurse them past the odd dragon or 2).
This is my boy


----------



## bensababy (3 February 2011)

Frankieblue said:



			I have to say I love them  I also agree with pretty much everything everyone has said about them, mine is gentle, kind, bright and safe as houses but on the other hand he can be strong, bolshy, sharp and as daft as a brush. What I love most is his attitude, he is no where close to fit right now and always carries too much weight but he doesn't know when to quit, he will keep up with any Hunter/Eventer we hack out with and will keep going all day long (and nurse them past the odd dragon or 2).
This is my boy





Click to expand...

wow what a stunner..


----------



## Feathered (3 February 2011)

Frankieblue said:



			I have to say I love them  I also agree with pretty much everything everyone has said about them, mine is gentle, kind, bright and safe as houses but on the other hand he can be strong, bolshy, sharp and as daft as a brush. What I love most is his attitude, he is no where close to fit right now and always carries too much weight but he doesn't know when to quit, he will keep up with any Hunter/Eventer we hack out with and will keep going all day long (and nurse them past the odd dragon or 2).
This is my boy





Click to expand...



Wow!!  he's an absolute stunner!!!


Edited to say, bensababy, you beat me to it!


----------



## bensababy (3 February 2011)

He looks a right character with a naughty look on his face.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (3 February 2011)

Here is my girl, photobucket was not working the other day, she is kind, willing and very honest, she really will do anything I asked of her, she was a fab jumper in her time too


----------



## SuperCoblet (11 February 2011)

Moggy- I love the mane!


----------



## Shysmum (11 February 2011)

I'm hoping Shy get's a mane like that before too long........


----------



## cloudandmatrix (11 February 2011)

Learnt to ride at a riding school with a large number of gypsy cobs, therefore I have a certain fondness for them. They were all so different, for example
Cob 1- 13.2hh, tricoloured, safe as houses, wonderful gentle mare
Cob 2- 13.2hh, bay, quite quirky, can be lazy, and can also throw a decent buck- I loved him
Cob 3- 15hh, skewbald, off your leg, likes to buck and can be bolshy, but works really well too.
Lots of gorgeous cobs on here


----------



## SuperCoblet (11 February 2011)

shysmum said:



			I'm hoping Shy get's a mane like that before too long........

Click to expand...


We pulled gypsys :O not short, to the end of his neck because it gets tangled in his rugs and it's super thick  when w bought him it was about 3 inches long :O were growing it for the summer shows now though


----------



## Shysmum (11 February 2011)

I'm using pig oil on his mane and tail. The mane's three foot long now in places, I just want to see how far down it'll grow - I love it !!   I don't know what to do now his forelock has reached the tip of his muzzle - don't want to stop it growing, but is that ok ?  I can plait it if needs be I guess. His tail is just amazing ! 

Compared to when I first got him, first left of my sig......  sm x


----------



## SuperCoblet (11 February 2011)

I say the longer, thicker- the better  gypsys tail is MAHOOSIVE! I'm sure he has a secret miniature pony friends hiding in there somewhere! It's been described as a hedge! Also takes about 30 mins to brush and that's WITH conditioner and de tangler!


----------



## lazybee (11 February 2011)

Some great pics on this thread. I was looking for a gypsy cob and couldn't find the right one. I ended up with a cob Normand (Normandy cob) While I was looking into Gypsy cobs I stumbled upon this stunner:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EN13czw3yP4&feature=related


----------



## christi (11 February 2011)

shysmum said:



			I'm using pig oil on his mane and tail. The mane's three foot long now in places, I just want to see how far down it'll grow - I love it !!   I don't know what to do now his forelock has reached the tip of his muzzle - don't want to stop it growing, but is that ok ?  I can plait it if needs be I guess. His tail is just amazing ! 

Compared to when I first got him, first left of my sig......  sm x
		
Click to expand...

My cobs forelock is down past her muzzles and does not bother her at all .


----------



## JFTDWS (11 February 2011)

Personally I love them, but I can't abide the fat ones.  I tend to find they're the ones who belong to the afore mentioned "certain type of lady"   I like to keep mine properly in shape, same for the native too. 

I'm sure I read that vanners were part bred (between an eighth and a sixteenth?) TB, hence the longer legs and less feathering etc.  Some on this thread are definitely what I would class as a vanner, while others (like my lad) are definitely in the "cob" bracket.


----------



## christi (11 February 2011)

JFTD said:



			Personally I love them, but I can't abide the fat ones.  I tend to find they're the ones who belong to the afore mentioned "certain type of lady"   I like to keep mine properly in shape, same for the native too. 

I'm sure I read that vanners were part bred (between an eighth and a sixteenth?) TB, hence the longer legs and less feathering etc.  Some on this thread are definitely what I would class as a vanner, while others (like my lad) are definitely in the "cob" bracket.












Click to expand...

What is the "certain type of lady" that you all speak of ? as ive never heard this saying before  could you let me in on what this means ?


----------



## Kallibear (11 February 2011)

christi said:



			What is the "certain type of lady" that you all speak of ? as ive never heard this saying before  could you let me in on what this means ? 

Click to expand...

Certain type of lady: A 'larger' older lady, usually a nervous novice rider. Rarely rides their beloved pride and joy but spends a overly large part of their life brushing out their mane, tails and feathers, with copious amounts of mane and tail conditioner.  Said horse, although sparkling clean, is very overweight (due to lack of work) and a bad mannner bulshy little brat but the Cartain Type of Lady can't see this and believes their princess/prince to be faultless. CToL does not see the problem of being squished against the wall, rubbed on, head butted, swung into, dragged about and generally walked all over, and would NEVER consider giving their precious baby a well deserved telling off. Often seen giving others advise on their horses manners, whilst being dragged around and headbutted and rubbed on for treats. CToL beilves they are 'firm' with their horse when giving them a 'talking too' and shaking a finger at them, but are outraged if someone else gave the bad manner little brat a well deserved smack.


Horse owned is often quite a nice natured, quality animal that would be a very nice horse with a good smack, a diet and some hard work.

ETA: the next stage for a CToL is natural horsemandship, after they are finally fed up of being pushed around, So they get themselves the rope, the halter and the stick and spend even less time riding their horse, without realising the problem is THEM, not the animal.


----------



## christi (11 February 2011)

Kallibear said:



			Certain type of lady: A 'larger' older lady, usually a nervous novice rider. Rarely rides their beloved pride and joy but spends a overly large part of their life brushing out their mane, tails and feathers, with copious amounts of mane and tail conditioner.  Said horse, although sparkling clean, is very overweight (due to lack of work) and a bad mannner bulshy little brat but the Cartain Type of Lady can't see this and believes their princess/prince to be faultless. CToL does not see the problem of being squished against the wall, rubbed on, head butted, swung into, dragged about and generally walked all over, and would NEVER consider giving their precious baby a well deserved telling off. Often seen giving others advise on their horses manners, whilst being dragged around and headbutted and rubbed on for treats. CToL beilves they are 'firm' with their horse when giving them a 'talking too' and shaking a finger at them, but are outraged if someone else gave the bad manner little brat a well deserved smack.


eHorse owned is often quite a nice natured, quality animal that would be a very nice horse with a good smack, a diet and some hard work.

ETA: the next stage for a CToL is natural horsemandship, after they are finally fed up of being pushed around, So they get themselves the rope, the halter and the stick and spend even less time riding their horse, without realising the problem is THEM, not the animal.
		
Click to expand...

Hahah  !  shudders i use copious amounts of mane and tail conditioner and battle with my cobs weight ! but thats where the similarites end ! thankfully . 
cheers for enlightening me to the CTOL type ! 

infact i had a livery that was very like CTOL in the time she was my livery i seen her ride the horse Once ! poor horse was ruined by her and she went down the carrot stick and rope route ... im afraid i gave her 1 months notice !


----------



## JFTDWS (11 February 2011)

Desperately seeking a "like" button for the description above


----------



## QUICKFIRE (11 February 2011)

Check these out for fluffy manes and tails, http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/...100000527794867&pid=671884&id=100000527794867


----------



## **Vanner** (27 February 2011)

My lord - how did I miss this thread - bumped it just for fun.


----------



## PRTeventing (27 February 2011)

I have a lovely Gypsy Vanner pony registered, has the most amazing paces and jump is going to be evented at BE this year!!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (27 February 2011)

Mine's a real bootiful boy; can turn his hand/hooves to most things, last weekend we had a go at TREC/Horse Agility and he was the original Mr Cool-guy.

Strangely, the more novice the rider the better behaved he is; however stick someone on his back who considers themselves "experienced" and he's perfectly capable of bronking like something out of a Western movie, but with a novice he's the most polite and chilled horse you could wish for. 

He'd sell his soul for a treat like a Marmite sandwich; then spend the next 10 mins licking his lips about it. He can deal with noisy helicopters in the treeline just over his head, BUT a leaf bowling down the towards him in a gale is an undercover Exocet missile headed just for him, for sure. 

Whatta luverly boy!


----------



## Ginger Bear (27 February 2011)

They aren't the type of horse I would buy now but I think you can get some lovely ones.. I had one on loan when I was youngshe gave me my confidence & taught me a lot & she was really pretty too..


----------



## mary-delightful cob. (1 August 2011)

Some amazing horses on here, i just got mine about 4 months ago and shes lovely! so loving and pretty!

-Can't wait for her feathers to grow back after sadly clipping them due to mad mites from her previous home!


----------



## Tinseltoes (2 August 2011)

ElliePinza said:



			I think they can be very special, like any breed you just have to find them!

This is Smartie - Gypsy Cob with a clip and schooling XD




























Oh and christi, stunning beastie!
		
Click to expand...

Similar to mine but my boy has feathers.Hes also has a few spot lol


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (2 August 2011)

I never thought I'd ever own one, but somehow it happened!!

Mine's a real darling, a sweetie pie and a lovely boy - 99% of the time. For other occasions (particularly public events when he can put on a wonderful display and show "mum" up in public), he's a total ASBO, totally unrecognisable as the sweet docile horse who you could put up a total novice and know they'll be OK.

These sort of cobs need a lot of work IME; its no good taking them for a quick flip and hoping they'll be OK with it long term, coz they wont. If they were working animals like they once were then they'd be on the go for a good 6+ hours in the day, probably more, and then be chucked out with a couple of blades of grass and a gorse bush for shelter, and would thrive on it. So I think the secret is to not overfeed them or underwork them.

Mine's a lovely boy, and I've put total novices up on him before now, plus let them lead him around, do him in the stable etc., coz I know he'll be OK. But its the people who're convinced they're the best riders on earth he really takes the p!ss out of; he's perfected a bronc with a corkscrew effect which he'll use on anyone who he doesn't like the feel of and who's a bit bigheaded and thinks OK so this is a plod and he'll be a doddle and I'll show everyone what a good rider I am. Ha ha ha ha. The little monkey.

He can turn his hoof to most things; when asked to jump does so on his own terms, and if in the right frame of mind can do a lovely clear round - but only the once, he's not having anyone get too enthusiastic about it! Ditto dressage test.

We had a go at horse agility backalong; he took to it like a duck to water and surprisingly we came home with a rosette. Ditto TREC; his (mainly) laid-back personality taking it all in his stride.


----------



## tiga71 (2 August 2011)

My first post. Here is my boy. Had him 2 years and he is on loan from a rescue centre. His dam was rescued from gypsies in foal and he was born at the rescue. He was fat and bolshy. Now fit and fabulous fun after lots of lessons and tonnes of hacking on the Downs. He has a wicked buck when he is excited though - so my seat has improved unbelievably! I even write poems about him.

I'm a novice and we do endurance, trec, fun rides, jumping and xcountry schooling - not done an actual competition yet.

Just before I got him.






Now


----------



## jacksmum (2 August 2011)

Tiga71 what lovely photos.  And what a lovely boy


----------



## Feathered (2 August 2011)

Ditto Tiga71, some gorgeous photos, he's lovely.


----------



## Megibo (2 August 2011)

Our new cob job, had him a week or so. 15.3 5 year old he's very friendly, sweet and i have my fingers crossed he will be good at jumping!!




















he's also got a very short back as horses go, don't know if that is a pro or not! but he makes a comfy ride.


----------



## Black_Horse_White (2 August 2011)

I have a 15.2 red & White boy, he's bombproof an absolute angel, and worth his weight on gold.


----------



## aimsymc (2 August 2011)

tiga, hes beautifull! x


----------



## Chellebean (2 August 2011)

My pretty boy


----------



## Wolfie (2 August 2011)

How do you keep their feathers? We have a 4yo black cob and, whilst he clearly should have feathers, they just rot off when he is turned out!


----------



## Sparkles (2 August 2011)

There's our Mr.Hairy which you all know 





















And other hairies...













Hahahahaha...Never under estimate a cob jumping!!! You will get left behind...






And essential for pubs rides...






[though they will pass out on the neraest post if you let them have your Pimms....]


----------



## tiga71 (2 August 2011)

Not sure how to quote, but thanks for the compliments on Izzy. Some people have said I should show him but I think that would mean a lot of bathing and we prefer a bit more action and adrenalin.

I do love my boy although he can be very opinionated sometimes. Taking him on loan is the best thing I ever did.

There are some gorgeous hairies on this thread.


----------



## debsey1 (3 August 2011)

Spudlet said:



			I like them very much, but you do need to be firm but fair as with any horse. Also, they suffer dreadfully from being overweight - I'm afraid that many people seem to have lost sight of what a fit cob should look like because there are so many fat ones about Even on this forum, I'm sad to say. They should be tough little horses with no need of pampering in terms of feed, thick rugs etc - this breed was designed to live by the roadside and pull the family bow-top, and do it on fairly little extra feed etc. 

I would happily have one

Click to expand...

I would dearly love mine to be not so fat, he is certainly not rugged, not fed, hacked out every other day, and comes in during the day on soaked hay 1/2 hay net (he sleeps for half the day).  He is a typical plod, but can he move when he wants to!  He jumps well and we have done some in hand showing.

Love my hairy mud magnet!


----------



## Mrs Pe (3 August 2011)

Ah just stumbled across this thread - we are due to aquire are little lady at the weekend - grand sire Galway Warrier one side and other Golden Heights - I was once a TB enthusiast and couldn't see what the fuss was about but now totally converted - we are so excited!!


----------



## FleabittenT (3 August 2011)

shysmum said:



			about to fall asleep...
	
	
		
		
	


	





ooops, asleep.. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...


Shysmum, these are possibly my favourite pictures of a horse ever! What an absolute darling


----------



## eeyore13 (30 August 2011)

He's my boy Monty, hes only 16 months old.



















I also have a trimmed Gypsys Cob turned Show Cob.













The boys at on one of there outings together







You gotta love them, so kind, gentle and smart but with some right go in them when they want to.

Thanks


----------



## TheoryX1 (30 August 2011)

I am in cob heaven.  Please keep them coming.

I have to say I just love looking at the hairies, and actually covet having one for myself when my old git finally retires.  Mine is not a gypsy cob, being jet black with white socks and a white star.  I have spent the last 8 months growing his mane and forelock, and growing his fetlocks.  He looks sweet, but I am afraid I am addicted to the show cob look.  Its all coming off on Thursday!  I do love all these hairies, but I am afraid that if I was lucky enough to own one, the clippers would come out pretty quickly.

By the way, I do so agree with the description of cobs on here.  Mine is safe as houses to ride on the roads as he goes past everything, even tractors.  However, paper bags frighten him, and he has a mean spin to get home, which I have learned to deal with.  He is very, very kind, with a lovely eye, but he will also walk over you to get to the last blade of grass.  He is actually an RDA reject, as he wasnt patient enough for the disabled riders, ised to get in a huff with them and was very, very bargy.  He still can be bargy if allowed to, but is not huffy any more, and is a lot more patient.  He is very loving, but only on his terms and in private.  Yes, although he is only 14.3hh, there is a lot of him to argue with as well.

Wouldnt have it any other way though.


----------

